# self Automatic powder fire extinguisher



## Nile Man (17 ديسمبر 2014)

هل اجد لدى احد من الزملاء submittal لللself Automatic powder fire extinguisher
اى نوع بس يكون فيه الاحجام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

اتفضل
http://www.bavariafirefighting.com/en/Products_lastView.aspx?id=264&cid=416&c=323
دوس على More وعيش هتلاقى كل التفاصيل والاحجام . وغالبا الاحجام متشابهة جدا فى الماركات المختلفة و بفاريا نوع محترم جدا


----------



## Nile Man (21 ديسمبر 2014)

تسلم يديك يا هندسة 
بارك الله فيك
دائما ماتنصرني باجاباتك


----------

